# How to Build a Pirate Naval Cannon - Smoke, Sound, Light, and a Real Fuse!



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Ahoy Maties!

This year, I embarked on building a full-size replica naval cannon for the Pirate Haunting Theme this year. It's modeled after a French 18-pounder naval artillery piece complete with Smoke, Sound, Light , and yes - real cannon fuse! Click the link below to see more:

View attachment 255273


How to Build a Pirate Naval Cannon - Smoke, Sound, Light, and a Real Fuse

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/143743-halloween-pirate-cannon.html


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks so much for the comments!


----------



## mxmarsh (Jul 17, 2011)

That looks great!!!!!! wish I had a bit more time my ship is taking all my free building time


----------

